# Alpha-Kanal?



## Sicaim (20. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Bild mit Photoshop gemacht, für die Bearbeitung mit Cinema4D bräuchte ich den Alphakanal von diesem Bild.

Wie kann ich in Photoshop ein Alphakanal mit diesem Bild erstellen?

Vielen Dank

Sicaim


----------



## Pianoman (20. Januar 2005)

Kurz gesagt:
Auswahl erstellen.
Auf die Palette Kanäle gehen.
Menüpunkt Kanal aus Auswahl erstellen.
Bild in einem Format speichern, das Alphakanäle unterstützt.
Hättest Du aber mit 1x googlen sicher schneller rausgefunden. 
lg.


----------



## cycovery (20. Januar 2005)

Nein er braucht den Alphakanal als Schwarzweis map . . .

Also folgendermassen: Du erstellst eine neue, komplett schwarze ebene. Dann markierst du die ebene, wo du das transparente etwas hast, von dem du die Alphamap haben möchtest. Dann wählst du Select - Load Selection und dann kannst du z.b. Layer 0 Transparency als auswahl definieren. Ok klicken, in die schwarze layer wechseln und einfach mit dem füllen tool weiss reinfüllen. Jetzt hast du deine Alphamap


----------

